
Why I'm writing on the iPad - apress
http://www.macworld.com/article/2018600/why-im-writing-on-the-ipad.html
======
apress
I get where the author is coming from but I have to say that the
autocorrect/autochanging of words on iOS drives me crazy and cursor placement
is a pain. I don't have the author's distraction problem, either, but there
are word processors like WriteMonkey or Darkroom.

